# 50hp Ev Conversion Motor



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

It would work, but are you planning a battery with enough voltage to drive that, and even higher voltage to drive it at higher speed and power? EVs use delta 3-phase power, so that's the 460 V spec... and the 460 V is RMS so the peak-to-peak voltage required from the battery is much higher than that.

Some induction motors used in EV conversions are based on industrial motors, but they are usually wound specifically for lower voltage than normal in industrial applications.

I assume that you understand that this is enormous in volume and especially weight compared to the motors typically used on EVs at this power level.


----------



## reiderM (Dec 30, 2020)

That motor weighs 700 pounds. Not a good call for a conversion.

It's an industrial motor intended to be used at high power levels for extended periods of time. It's also wound for more torque at the expense of RPM.

The only situation where this could make some sense is if you are for some reason unwilling to use reduction gearing to achieve the same result with a smaller, lighter motor that spins faster.


----------

